# Hi from Fencerman



## Fencerman (Dec 31, 2009)

Been browsing this site and thought would say Hello!! Hiring a Flash 14 in September for 14 nights for hols to nth Scotland. Planning on few nights in Wester Ross and then maybe over to Cairngorms . Or if i can persuade other half go to North coast again,very wet and windy when we went last!!!
We have been to Gairloch for last 3 yrears and last summer had a week on Western Isles.
Any useful hints to newcomers much appreciated


----------



## maingate (Dec 31, 2009)

Welcome to the site Fencerman.

Avoid the Scots, they are a bigger nuisance than the midges. 

Only joking, they will pile on here shortly with lots of help ..and advice for your trip.

There are no stupid questions so ask away. You might get a few stupid replies though as I am sure some of these members live in High Security mental institutions.


----------



## frostybow (Dec 31, 2009)

maingate said:


> Welcome to the site Fencerman.
> 
> Avoid the Scots, they are a bigger nuisance than the midges.
> 
> ...



its the only way to live. now where did i put my pills


----------



## John H (Dec 31, 2009)

Fencerman said:


> Been browsing this site and thought would say Hello!! Hiring a Flash 14 in September for 14 nights for hols to nth Scotland. Planning on few nights in Wester Ross and then maybe over to Cairngorms . Or if i can persuade other half go to North coast again,very wet and windy when we went last!!!
> We have been to Gairloch for last 3 yrears and last summer had a week on Western Isles.
> Any useful hints to newcomers much appreciated



Hi

You sound as if you know Scotland well but a few places that you didn't mention that I am sure you will find interesting:
1. Skye - we were there in summer 2009 and there are lots of good wilding spots as well as reasonably-priced basic campsites
2. Orkney - a fabulous place for wilding - with some of the friendliest people anywhere. Try doing the Scrabster/Stromness ferry one way and the Gills Bay ferry the other.
3. The Moray Firth - a great place to see dolphins and seals and some excellent wilding spots
For details of wilding spots see the Scotland forum.

Happy travels - and the midges were not at all bad last summer!


----------



## sagart (Jan 1, 2010)

Any specific questions on Skye I will try to answer.......


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Jan 2, 2010)

sagart said:


> Any specific questions on Skye I will try to answer.......



Same from the Isle of Lewis.

John (Guernsey Donkey)


----------



## Fencerman (Jan 2, 2010)

*Thanks for replies*

Thanks for your replies . Trip still in planning stages , but with this weather we are having helps to think of warm weather and holidays !! White stuff falling out of sky here at Masham, it's not funny anymore, time it went. Still , global warming should take care of it !!

I will definitely have to use this site to get some wild spots sorted. Firemore at Loch Ewe on list, great place


----------



## runnach (Jan 2, 2010)

Fencerman said:


> Thanks for your replies . Trip still in planning stages , but with this weather we are having helps to think of warm weather and holidays !! White stuff falling out of sky here at Masham, it's not funny anymore, time it went. Still , global warming should take care of it !!
> 
> I will definitely have to use this site to get some wild spots sorted. Firemore at Loch Ewe on list, great place



Masham ???? Masham ????? ..

Black sheep brewery on your door step and you want to wander ????...I need a serious lie down  Carry on 

Naturally teasing a lovely part of the world you live in  !!!

Interesting how I love what is on your doorstep, yet you have the desire to migrate...!!!

Naturally I am pulling your leg 

Channa


----------



## n8rbos (Jan 2, 2010)

channa said:


> Masham ???? Masham ????? ..
> 
> Black sheep brewery on your door step and you want to wander ????...I need a serious lie down  Carry on
> 
> ...



now yam talkin channa   re:black sheep ale


----------



## runnach (Jan 2, 2010)

yup the camper is the full of riggwelter !!!......I was partial to old peculiar too...until S and N ruined it 

By the way you arent trying to be a friend are you ???

Channa


----------



## BedfordMJ (Jan 2, 2010)

Fencerman said:


> Thanks for your replies . Trip still in planning stages , but with this weather we are having helps to think of warm weather and holidays !! White stuff falling out of sky here at Masham, it's not funny anymore, time it went. Still , global warming should take care of it !!
> 
> I will definitely have to use this site to get some wild spots sorted. Firemore at Loch Ewe on list, great place




Aye too right there was white stuff coming from the sky i've just got back from Pickering today. I reckon 3 inches fell in an hour last night on top of the ice/snow that was already down.


----------



## coventrycraig (Jan 2, 2010)

Hello fencerman!

does that mean you do fencing?


welcome aboard


Craig


----------



## Fencerman (Jan 3, 2010)

coventrycraig said:


> Hello fencerman!
> 
> does that mean you do fencing?
> 
> ...



Yup was a fencer for nearly 20 years, then moved up here 5 years ago. Don't pay the right money so now working in a timber mill, still out in the cold but not such hard work. Years are catching up with me!!! Or all the Wadworths beer!!


----------

